# مواقــــع لبـــرامـــج صيــــانـــة مجـــانــية



## خبير.ص (3 فبراير 2007)

اليكم بعض ا لمواقــــع لبـــرامـــج صيــــانـــة مجـــانــية 

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81801

http://www.cworks.com.my/cw_download.asp

http://www.aspcmms.com/maintenance-software.php


وهذا الموقع لبرنامج تقيمي evaluation
http://www.elapse.fr/FRA/indexP1.html


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 فبراير 2007)

*مع التقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلا مهندسنا الفاضل تسلم على هذا الكرم:30: 

الله يرضى عليك ​


----------



## remy (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## فتوح (14 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على المواقع والبرامج

وأتمنى إن أمكن هل يوجد لديك برنامج عن الصيانة ولكن بالعربي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## خبير.ص (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للإخوة والأخت على الإهتمام و المتابعة 
اعتذر للأخ فتوح انه لا يوجد لدي برامج بالعربي 
لكن يمكنني ان اساعد في الإجابة عن اسئله تخص برامج الصيانه cmms لمن اراد.


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2007)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

كان الغرض من ذلك حتى أشرك العاملين لدي والفنيين في التعامل بسهولة مع البرنامج وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مارس 2007)

مواقع مفيدة تسلم


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوظافر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ولك الشكر ,,,,


----------



## قصي الخياط (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ما هو الفرق بين برامج CMMS وبرامج SAP r/3 PM ؟

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## خبير.ص (26 أبريل 2008)

قصي الخياط

إقرأ هنا عن CMMS
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerized_Maintenance_Management_System


إقرأ هنا عن SAP

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP_R/3


----------



## HaMooooDi (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## إلى فلسطين (22 يوليو 2008)

من يعمل مثقال ذرة خير يرى


----------



## هشام المتوكل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فاتح روما (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشككككككووررررررررر


----------



## احمد المصرى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو معرفة اكثر عن cmms


----------



## خبير.ص (26 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد المصرى قال:


> ارجو معرفة اكثر عن cmms




Hiاحمد المصرى

READ her

http://gigapedia.info/1/cmms


Books
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b45547/n/0750674733_zip

http://mihd.net/ubvcdsf/0849313597.zip


----------



## salhibelkhir (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد: سبحان الله منتدى ملتقى المهندسين يسعى لنشر العلم ليس كالبعض الاخر بين قوسين (منتديات مساهمة في فساد المجتمع ) الللهم أججعل أعمال هذا المنتدى في ميزان حسناتهم ووفقهم للخير والصلاح...أمين يا رب العالمين.


----------



## salhibelkhir (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد: سبحان الله منتدى ملتقى المهندسين يسعى لنشر العلم ليس كالبعض الاخر بين قوسين (منتديات مساهمة في فساد المجتمع ) الللهم أججعل أعمال هذا المنتدى في ميزان حسناتهم ووفقهم للخير والصلاح...أمين يا رب العالمين.


----------

